# new plate ideas...wanna help?



## graymulligan (Dec 10, 2003)

Okay...so being a former miata person(yeah, yeah, error of my ways and all that... but you cant beat rear wheel softtop and 200 hp ) my current license plates are IH8 RAIN. works real well for the softtop, but with the new V-spec, I need something a little more car relevent...so far, I'm thinking...

YES SER

SERVIN

SERPRISE

I'm not sure which I like, and could use some other ideas...

oh, reason I still want the vanitites is that I jsut renewed, and NY state wont give me back the extra 50 bucks for the vanities, so might as well get new ones!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

how about:

I luv NY


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

graymulligan said:


> SERPRISE


 :thumbup: 
not much for vanity plates, but thats kinda catchy.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

yah, i like that too


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

ULUVIT on the back of my bike...
RACE U on the back of a friends bike...
OHHYEA yet another bike


SERPRISE is great, i like it alot

i always wanted to turbo my Maxima and get MAX PWR or MAXPOWER


----------

